# Zukauf einer unvollständigen Maschine



## Wignatz (26 Oktober 2011)

Hallo Leute,

mal eine Frage an euch:

Was muss ich von einem Hersteller für Dokumente etc. verlangen, wenn ich mir um dessen Maschine und deren Risikobeurteilungen/Sicherheitsbetrachtungen keine Gedanken mehr machen muss?? Und was muss da Vertraglich festgehalten werden?

Wir haben vor eine Ladestation zu kaufen die ja in dem sinne unter eine unvollständigen Maschine fällt, da diese ohne unsere "Haupt"Maschine nicht läuft.

Gruß


----------



## jora (26 Oktober 2011)

Hi Wignatz,

ich schließe mich (mittlerweile) an die Idee von Herr Ostermann an. Er schlägt vor eine "erweiterte Einbauerklärung" privatrechtlich zu fordern.

Prinzipiell ist es richtig, das der Hersteller die Anlage absichern muss. Doch was er gemacht hat (wenn überhaupt), kann man anhand der Dokumente, die er bereit stellen muss nicht feststellen. Hier greift der Vorschlag von Herrn Ostermann, man fordert vertraglich genauere Informationen so wie eine Betriebsanleitung, angaben zu Normen usw. Für genauere Informationen dazu geh auf 
http://www.maschinenrichtlinie.de/maschinenrichtlinie/neue-mrl-2006-42-eg/einbauerklaerung.html

Ein verantwortungsbewusster Zulieferer kann die geforderten Zusatzdaten recht leicht weiterleiten. Einer der nichts in diese Richtung erstellt hat, wird damit wohl seine Schwierigkeiten haben.

Greez
Alex


----------



## Tommi (26 Oktober 2011)

jora schrieb:


> Er schlägt vor eine "erweiterte Einbauerklärung" privatrechtlich zu fordern.


 
Hallo Alex,

davon habe ich auch schon gehört. Kannst Du bitte erklären, wo der 
Unterschied zu einer "normalen" Einbauerklärung liegt? Das ist mit nicht klar.

Danke im Voraus. 

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## jora (27 Oktober 2011)

Guten Morgen,

der Unterschied zwischen der "normalen" und der "erweiterten" Einbauerklärung ist der, das die "normale" von der MRL bzw. GPSG (noch) gefordert wird. Der Umfang der notwendigen Angaben steht in der 2006/42/EG im Anhang 7 B. Die "erweiterte Einbauerklärung" kann man nur fordern, wenn man sie mittels Privatvertrag einfordert.
Allein mit diesen Angaben kann ich weder beurteilen, wie "sicher" die unvollständige Maschine ist. Vorallem muss ich mich darauf verlassen, dass er die Einbauerklärung nicht ohne entsprechende Dokumentation erstellt hat. Das klingt im ersten Moment trivial, doch im Falle eines Schadens an der Maschine/Anlage und Konkurs des Sublieferant wird ggf. die Firma verklagt, die noch existent ist. 
In den meisten Fällen fragt man erst garnicht nach der Risikobeurteilung sondern vertraut den Aussagen "Natürlich bauen wir richtlinienkonform"... Das könnte (und wird wahrscheinlich) von Juristen als Fahrlässigkeit ausgelegt werden.

Ein weiteres Problem ist die fehlende Betriebsanleitung. Bei einer unvollständigen Maschine muss genau genommen nur eine Montageanleitung beiliegen. Somit muss man als "Integrator" die Funktion der eingebauten unvollständigen Maschine komplett begreifen und selbst beschreiben, wenn man die Gesamtbetriebsanleitung erstellt.

Mir ist bewusst, dass zumindest einer oben gegannten Punkte schon in die abstruse Bürokratie abrutscht, doch man muss sich selbst ja absichern... Wir leben leider nicht in einer Welt in der jeder Selbstverantworlich handelt, wie jedoch von jmd anderem bereits erwähnt wurde, sind wir zum Glück die "positiven Vorreiter". 

Deshalb schlägt Herr Ostermann vor, das man die Einbauerklärung mit nachfolgenden Textbausteinen erweitert:
1.:
Alle relevanten grundliegenden Sicherheit- und Gesundheitsschutzanforderungen der Richtlinie 2006/42/EG sind bis zu den
- in der Betriebsanleitung (nur wenn zutreffend angeben)
- in den beigefügten Datenblättern (nur wenn zutreffend angeben)
- den beigefügten technischen Unterlagen (nur wenn zutreffend angeben)
beschriebenen Schnittstellen eingehalten

2.:
Eine Teil-Betriebsanleitung wurde erstellt und ist der unvollständigen Maschine beigefügt.

Durch diese Erweiterung hat man das Problem des eigenständigen Erstellens der Betriebsanleitung für diesen Teil der Maschine/Anlage umgangen und zeitgleich auch nachgewiesen, das man sich "Gedanken" um die Sicherheit der unvollständigen Maschine gemacht hat.

Grundsätzlich muss einem bewusst sein, das die MRL als alleinige vertragliche Grundlage unzureichend ist. Bei jedem Projekt sollte man sich genau überlegen, was welcher Zulieferer für eine Aufgabe hat, was er zu liefern hat und das vertraglich festhalten. Nur so kann man auch wirklich alle Kosten des Projektes schon zu Beginn an überschauen. So kann man z.B. die Frage nach einem Gesamt-CE schon frühzeitig klären, kalkulieren und vorallem die Sicherheit auch auf das notwendiges Niveau kostengünstig anheben.

Ich hoffe meine Ausführungen waren so weit verständlich. 

In diesem Sinne, ein "hoch" auf die Bürokratie :sad:
Gruß
Alex


----------



## Wignatz (26 Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen 

ich wollte dieses Thema nochmal kurz aufgreifen:
Wir haben den Lader nun bekommen und mit ihm auch alle notwendigen Dokumente (Einbauerklärung, Schaltpläne, Risikobeurteilung und auch die sicherheitstechnische Berechnungen, Montageanleitung etc....). Ein EMV Test des Laders wurde nicht gemacht.

Unsere Maschine hat eine eigene Risikobetrachtung und auch das CE-Kennzeichen erhalten.

Jetzt habe ich noch zwei Fragen:
Muss ich ein EMV Test der "kompletten" Anlage, also Maschine (die schon einen EMV Test gemacht hat) + Lader (ohne EMV Test) machen oder reicht es, wenn der Hersteller mir die Dokumente des EMV Test nachreichen kann?
Was muss ich jetzt als Gesamtheit der Maschine noch tun? Nochmals eine Berechnung der Sicherheitsfunktionen machen mit SISTEMA oder PAScal etc? (Auch hier haben sowohl die Maschine als auch der Lader seperat eine Berechnung).
Vielen Dank schon mal im vor raus !
Bevor ich es später wieder vergesse 

Gruß
Wignatz


----------



## Safety (26 Juni 2012)

Hallo,
ich denke das gibt Dir Antworten.
http://www.vdw.de/bin/load_file_int..._id=6&p_dok_id=10005697&p_sprache=d&p_typ=doc

Die Ermittlung des PL bezieht sich auf die einzelnen SF, also z.B. beginnt  mit dem Sensor (Not-Halt Gerät).
Bei Gesamtheiten von Maschinen ist die auch Übergreifen nachzuweisen.


----------

